# English speaking Roman Catholics in Cairo



## Trinipeople (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello 

My husband and I have been attending a Roman Catholic church in Maadi for 1 month now. We hoped to make friends and get to know people; however it has not worked out. We enjoy attending Mass but we really want to also meet people. We are from Trinidad and Tobago. 

Do you know of any Roman Catholic churches in New Cairo? 

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Trinipeople said:


> Hello
> 
> My husband and I have been attending a Roman Catholic church in Maadi for 1 month now. We hoped to make friends and get to know people; however it has not worked out. We enjoy attending Mass but we really want to also meet people. We are from Trinidad and Tobago.
> 
> ...


Sorry no but I attend mass at St Josephs in Zamalek..


----------



## wolfrespecter190 (Mar 22, 2016)

I don't think there are any Catholic churches in New Cairo. There is a Coptic Orthodox church in Rehab, but this is the only church that I know of in New Cairo.

Perhaps you should persevere, though. A month isn't a very long time.


----------



## DASHFLASH (Apr 3, 2016)

Are there many people from the Caribbean?


----------

